# [SOLVED] atiedxx.exe and PC-Doctor Module



## tuto

Hello I have a question about two processes that I saw in the "Windows Task Manager", that I don't recognize and I fear might be malware or malware remnants. I have removed, with your help, a bunch of malware from my desktop a few months ago.
The processes are:
atiedxx.exe that uses about 900K of memory
and 
uaclauncher.exe PC-Doctor Module 365 K of memory
Are thery OK?
Thank you!


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: atiedxx.exe and PC-Doctor Module*

Without more context it would be imprudent to guess. A process name without a path is incomplete information.


I don't see either of those processes listed in your logs from July, but that was a while ago. 

There is a scheduled task from PC-Doctor
Task: {AFAFEAD5-0351-48D7-8595-B137AA25CCDA} - System32\Tasks\PCDoctorBackgroundMonitorTask => C:\Program Files\My Dell\uaclauncher.exe [2014-01-31] (PC-Doctor, Inc.)

This is part of Dell's Support Center application.

It also looks like you have ATI Catalyst functions installed. Are you sure the process you see is not atieclxx.exe - that's c l not d -

See if you can add a column to Task Manager for Command Line so you can see the path of the processes you are inquiring about. To do so, open Task Manager, select View, then click on Select Columns. Scroll to the bottom of the dialog box which opens, and check the box next to Command Line. Click OK and then look at your Task Manager. What is the full path given in the Command Line column?

If a full path is not given, you can right click on the process in Task Manager and select Open File Location. If it's atieclxx.exe and it's in your \System32 directory, it's fine.


----------



## tuto

*Re: atiedxx.exe and PC-Doctor Module*

Sorry for the delay. 
Re: the process atiedxx.ece (or atieclxx.exe?). It looks like a d to me, but it could be a c followed by an l, unfortunately I can’t increase the font size. 
The Command File is blank and when I right click on the process and choose File Location nothing happens.
There also two other process that have no Command File and don’t give a File Location:
csrss.exe 
winlogon.exe
As for the process uaclauncher.exe PC-Doctor Module it’s no longer visible in Windows Task Manager.
The computer seems slower than normal with a couple of second lag before it responds to any command.
Thank you


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: atiedxx.exe and PC-Doctor Module*

Please download SystemLook from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop. 
http://jpshortstuff.247fixes.com/SystemLook.exe
http://images.malwareremoval.com/jpshortstuff/SystemLook.exe
http://downloads.malwareremoval.com/SystemLook/SystemLook.exe

Double-click SystemLook.exe to run it. 
Copy the info below and paste it into the main text field(don't miss the colon : in front of :filefind)


:filefind
atieclxx.exe
atiedxx.exe


Click the Look button to start the scan. 
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan.
The log has also been saved to the desktop. Please attach the SystemLook.txt in your next reply.
Please save using the default Notepad format.


----------



## tuto

*Re: atiedxx.exe and PC-Doctor Module*

File attached. Apparently no file found?


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: atiedxx.exe and PC-Doctor Module*

Well, as I expected, I believe the file in question will be atieclxx.exe but we need to use the 64bit version of SystemLook

Please download SystemLook from the link below and save it to your Desktop. 
http://jpshortstuff.247fixes.com/beta/SystemLook/SystemLook_x64.exe
http://downloads.malwareremoval.com/SystemLook/SystemLook_x64.exe

Double-click SystemLook_x64.exe to run it. 
Copy the info below and paste it into the main text field(don't miss the colon : in front of :filefind)


:filefind
atieclxx.exe
atiedxx.exe


Click the Look button to start the scan. 
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan.

Once that is run a log will be created and presented to the monitor and saved to the desktop, attach it in your next reply.
Please save using the default Notepad format.


----------



## tuto

*Re: atiedxx.exe and PC-Doctor Module*

Here' the 64 version


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: atiedxx.exe and PC-Doctor Module*

C:\Windows\System32\atieclxx.exe	--a---- 448000 bytes	[16:19 30/06/2010]	[22:15 10/12/2009] C68960B91F93850AECC34D93EB2B2B56

Malware scan of ATIECLXX.EXE (AMD External Events) b6478e456dc0035d671661284fabf446b93aa5b8 - herdProtect

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...dfc9382d332afed825b9291d58c5bef099f/analysis/

You're all set. Neither of the files you asked about are threats.


----------



## tuto

*Re: atiedxx.exe and PC-Doctor Module*

Thank you very much!
I wonder why nothing was listed under Command Line and Open File Location?


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: atiedxx.exe and PC-Doctor Module*

You're welcome!

You may get better results in Task Manager if you also select 'Show processes from all users" but...even so on my system, I have this same ATI file, and there's no command line. I just know it's a good file. :smile:


----------



## tuto

Oh good! Thank you again.


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: atiedxx.exe and PC-Doctor Module*

You are most welcome! :thumb:


----------

